# Seoda my new hedgie



## Hedgie Mama (Aug 29, 2008)

Well my hedgie is still on way here starting to think she is walking :lol: but here is a picture her breeder took a few weeks ago i think she is gorgeous but she has the same grumpy look as her half sister the diva Ruby :lol: What am I in for? Will hopefuly get her tomorrow suspense killing me










here is the diva at around the same age :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

How cute! They both are.


----------



## Hedgie Mama (Aug 29, 2008)

thank you!

meant to add that Seoda is Irish Gaelic for gem/treasure which she wil be


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

She's gorgeous! Congrats on your new baby.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

OOooooOOOOoooooo pretty!!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are both gorgeous.


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

SuPeR DuPeR ADORABLE!!!!! AHHHH!! :mrgreen:  heehee


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

they are so cute!! what color is the 2nd one?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

The second one looks too young to determine colour.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

oh okay.


----------



## Hedgie Mama (Aug 29, 2008)

the second one is Ruby and she is now 6 months old and is a red eyed cinicot but the picture was taken when she was 7 weeks old.


----------

